# To get plastered or not to get plastered is the question



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Who's getting plastered/drunk/crunk/ poop faced/hammered/twisted/wastered 2night?:woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I know I am.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

:cheers: :roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aaawww yea


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Not I. I'm going to a family friendly block party at the Cardinals stadium and then will prolly just kick it at home and listen to the automatic gun fire round the bonfire.... My goals and resolutions are way too important to be waking up hungover in January 2nd LMAO


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'll have a couple drinks early, but thats about it... i'm driving everyone.. lol.. i dont drink and drive anyways, i've have too many close calls when doing so...


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

cEElint said:


> i'll have a couple drinks early, but thats about it... i'm driving everyone.. lol.. i dont drink and drive anyways, i've have too many close calls when doing so...


yea thats good , cause cops gonna be out having a field day


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I am avoiding liquor at all costs. Im spending the evening with my family playing Wii and eating. LOL. Hangovers are TOTALLYYYY not worth it to me anymore. LMFAO.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Will NOT be drinking anything tonight. I don't want to die. lmao


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> I am avoiding liquor at all costs. Im spending the evening with my family playing Wii and eating. LOL. Hangovers are TOTALLYYYY not worth it to me anymore. LMFAO.


Agreed 

Have fun with your medal & liquor Czar (JP) lolz...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww Czar looks like it's just you and me gettin messed up tonight. lol.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Agreed
> 
> Have fun with your medal & liquor Czar (JP) lolz...


:rofl: I will


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Czar said:


> :rofl: I will


I demand pictures...that will only be allowed in the VIP! LOL.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> I demand pictures...that will only be allowed in the VIP! LOL.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

U might get butta ball naked pics then lollll


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> U might get butta ball naked pics then lollll


:rofl::rofl::rofl: I think that's what she wanted. lol.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Czar said:


> U might get butta ball naked pics then lollll


i just threw up in my mouth a lil...lol.
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> i just threw up in my mouth a lil...lol.
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
OMG I almost choked on my soda ha ha ha ha


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> i just threw up in my mouth a lil...lol.
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


ahahahahaha u sick individual :stick: u


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> ahahahahaha u sick individual :stick: u


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
OMG you guys are crackin me up.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wow... all i have to say bout you peeps. you musta already started the party


----------



## dbbear (Mar 16, 2009)

hell; we're from Oklahoma.....the party doesn't even start 'till the possum gets it's tail cut off!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

what the crabs? possum? why?


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

lol i wanna get crunked but cant ug


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> lol i wanna get crunked but cant ug


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

lol thanks Czar


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


>


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: too funny


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't know yet. I have to work at 6am tomorrow, so I'm unlikely to get as fitshaced as I'd like to.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I don't know yet. I have to work at 6am tomorrow, so I'm unlikely to get as fitshaced as I'd like to.


I'll make sure to trow a few back for you k. :woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Jose, maybe Mr Crown is deff coming out tonight to play.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Made it home from the party @ 130am Im' feeling good and fat right now and I love u all and i love my pitbull and ur pitbulls..


ok im to typsy to be typin off to the cama


----------

